# first saltwater fish



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

Today we headed out to the east/ middle banks, and trolled for some kings. we stopped at a weedline which allowed me to catch my first saltwater fish on a fly.. a DoradO and what was cool was a tied the fly myself.


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

thats awesome. i just got a new set-up and will be taking it offshore in the near future for kings, ling, and mahi's


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice job! Good catch and on your own fly.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Great, Ain't It!!!!!!!!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> Today we headed out to the east/ middle banks, and trolled for some kings. we stopped at a weedline which allowed me to catch my first saltwater fish on a fly.. a DoradO and what was cool was a tied the fly myself.


Well EchoDuck JR. I am sorry to hear that, yup.... that is sad sad news. why you ask? Well because now, That is all you will think about. there are few feelings that can rival the one you get when you tie a fly and trick a fish into eating it. What a great catch! What if you don't mind me asking did you use? I love tieing and fishing with my flys. It is such a killer feeling!
I have had good luck on a piggie perch shape i tied with bucktail black back, brown sides and white belly. it kinda pulses through the water and the trout kill it. haven't had a chance to use it off shore. you can bet i will take it form now on!

were you using a steel leader?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i created my own fly i tied it on a 2/0 hook with crystal flash as the body then i wrapped the head in aluminum foil. i then epoxied the head and end of the tail... the fly is torn up from the many dorado i caught on it but it kinda shows it..


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

forgot the pic..


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

killer!


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Nice*

That is cool....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Duck junior. i see you caugt a fish on the rod i sold ya how did she perform.
that cool man . nice fish


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

to be young and have the AIN'T SKERT attitude...that's 2cool...


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

GULFCOASTRODS.NET said:


> Duck junior. i see you caugt a fish on the rod i sold ya how did she perform.that cool man . nice fish


ya it worked great . i catch a lot of bass on it too. thanks for the deal.


----------



## Doug Fordyce (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice. Bet it's a lot of fun with the small chickens on that. What weight rod is it?


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

its a 8wt. and yes it was a blast..


----------

